# [Projekt] Staff fuer MUD Engine gesucht



## nekton (27. Jul 2005)

Hi there!

Ich bruete und tueftle schon seit laengerem der Idee und Umsetzung eines Multi User Dungeons (kurz MUD). Ich hab schon ueber die Suche gesehen, dass es im vergangenen Jahr einen Thread zu diesem Thema gab, der nicht wirklich viel  Anklang gefunden hat, was eigentlich schade ist aber auch durchaus an der formulierung gelegen haben mag .

Was genau ein MUD ist laesst sich vielerorts nachlesen. Kurz gefasst ist ein MUD vergleichbar mit den Textadventures der 80er und 90er, mit dem Unterschied, dass man um einiges mehr Handlungsspielraum besitzt und gemeinsam mit weiteren Spielern in der Spielwelt unterwegs ist. Egal ob in einer Grupper oder jeder fuer sich. Man kann es als eine art "vorsinnflutliches" MMORPG sehen. DaoC, WoW sind quasi die naechste Generation MUDs, die mit Grafik anstelle mit reinem Text arbeiten. Ueber Vor- und Nachteile von Text und Grafik kann man jetzt streiten, aber das soll garnicht der Sinn und Zweck des Threads sein.

Derzeit gibt es wohl schon diverse MUD Frameworks, auch in Java. Eine davon ist das PAiN. Meiner Meinung nach sind besonders die (zumeist integrierten) Builder recht kryptisch gehalten oder es existiert erst garkeine wirklich hilfreiche Dokumentation.

Mein Ziel waere es jetzt also eine MUD Engine zu entwickeln, dass ins besondere in Sachen Building, ein wenig anders ist als die meisten vorhandenen. Was unter anderem auch dazu gehoerten wuerde, waere ein vernuemftige Dokumentation und ein besseres Building Konzept.

Die Grundlegenden Konzepte habe ich bereits Ausgearbeitet, jedoch drehe ich mich bei dem ein oder anderen konzeptionellem Problem schonmal im Kreis. Deshalb such ich motivierte Leute die wohlmoeglich sowas ebenfalls schonmal im Kopf hatten oder interessiert an der Sache sind. Am liebsten wuerde ich vor dem kodieren des ganzen ersteinmal eine neue Analyse Phase vornehmen, damit das kodieren spaeter besser von der Hand geht. Was ihr mitbringen solltet ist ein gewisses Maß an praktischer Erfahrung in Java und Objektorientierung. Newbies koennen allerdings z.B. bei der Definition der Ziele und beim Testen hilfreich sein.

Selbst wenn das Projekt wie viele andere Online Projekte irgendwann stehn bleibt (was ich selbstverstaendlich nicht hoffe) wuerde es sicherlich spass machen. Gegenseitiges von ein ander lernen ist bei sowas auch immer ein netter Bonus.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Icewind (27. Jul 2005)

hm hab auch mal überlegt irgendwas in richtung fantasy zu schreiben.. allerdings schon etwas relativ anderes... naja reizen würde es mich schon.... und die notwendigen fähigkeiten in java hätte ich dednke schon... naja weis zwar noch nicht ganz genau was du dir vorstellst aber das kann man ja besprechen....


----------



## nekton (27. Jul 2005)

Icewind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja weis zwar noch nicht ganz genau was du dir vorstellst aber das kann man ja besprechen....



was ich mir vorstelle ist eben eine mud engine oder mud server -- wie man es auch nennen will. user melden sich mit z.b. telnet  an und koennen dann  das mud spielen. im klassischen sinne gibt es eben raeume, subjekte und objekte. alles wird dem spieler mittels textbeschreibung praesentiert. der spieler hat die moeglichkeit mit diversen befehlen klar zu machen was er gerne moechte. "betrachte schwert" wuerde dann beispielsweise einen text an den client senden, in dem das aussehen des schwerts beschrieben ist. die ganzen beschreibungen und alles was in dem mud so vorkommt wird von aussen mit einem speziellem script gefuettert. was genau fuer ein script das ist steht noch offen. viele muds machen es so, dass man einen extra port am server hat, in dem man dann mit komischen scripts das ganze beschreibt. ich wuerde mir allerdings eher eine etwas schickere loesung einfallen lassen. xml waere ja z.b. eine schicke passende sache, da es ja um die beschreibung von sachen handelt. das gehoert hier allerdings schon ein wenig in die analyse.

also geht es erstmal nicht direkt um ein thema fuer ein spiel, sondern eben um die grundlage um so so eines schaffen zu koennen.


----------



## Icewind (28. Jul 2005)

hm klingt mal interesannt... allerdings weis ich nicht wie stark ich nächstes schuljahr an dem projekt arbeiten kann da ich, schulbedingt seeehr viel stress haben werde...


----------



## nekton (28. Jul 2005)

Icewind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm klingt mal interesannt... allerdings weis ich nicht wie stark ich nächstes schuljahr an dem projekt arbeiten kann da ich, schulbedingt seeehr viel stress haben werde...



dass weiss ich leider auch nicht ob du da zeit haben wirst -- das muesstest du schon selber einschaetzen koennen


----------



## Icewind (28. Jul 2005)

tja ich wollts nur mal anmerken... also ich werd arbeiten wenn ich zeit hab und wenn ich mal keine zeit hab dann arbeite ich eben nix...


----------

